# Baby horse photocontest!



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a photocontest for baby horse pictures. I'll define a baby as under 1 year old - give or take a month or two.

RULES:

Only pics taken by you.
Only 4 pics per person.
They can be links or on the screen.

This contest ends on midnight of October 24th. Come on people!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey,

This is jacky. His mother died while giving birth to him. But luckely a nother mare took him up.

This is him at 6 weeks:










And him at 4 weeks 










Thanks


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for entering your pics! Come on everybody. I want pictures!


----------



## whit144man (Sep 28, 2007)

Friend's horses - Tao, Nitro nursing Rayna

I hate to tell you, but I have no idea how old she is here... Not my horse. :roll:


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

That's OK. It's nursing - IT'S A FOAL! :roll: Sorry. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll enter Andrew in He's Just under 1 here.
Picture ARE taking by me 8)


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 29, 2007)

I couldn't find any decent picture of Boy when he is under a year old expect for those 2. 

1st day of horse ownership, he was ~ 7 months old








Loading on a flatbed trailer for practice, a bit over 7 months old


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I got my baby when he was 7 months old too! He's a darling. I'll put up some pictures of them sometime.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry late entry....... And this is a different foal.... sorry for the stuff up!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

What the hay, I will enter!!!



*LANCER!!!* (You know you love him! :wink Just wook at dat wittle face!!!
If I can find one, I will enter of Little major!!! 

But here is my boy!



Actually, just wait,. PB is being REALLY slow!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Ok here is Lancer!*
He was like a month old here!(look at his muscles!!)








More comeing in a bit, just wait!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, Lancer is a darling. Oh, How old is Cheerio?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheerio is 5  otherwise I would have entered him! His owner showed me a picture of him as a baby, omg you would have melted, he was so cute!!!

More pictures of Lancer in a minute though!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a picture of Darby. (he has a sad story with him, but I am not going to steal your thread!!)








Darby,Bonnie, Lancer and Diamond!
















^Lancer


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, paintluver. You'll have to share Darby's story sometime. He's a cutie. Yeah, I've got a picture of Texas at 1 month old and he was adorable! It was my avy on UHB, untill it went under. I hope Caterina gets it back up. 

Anyway, *Keep on coming!*


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

HOw late are you taking pictures???


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

First picture is Shiloh's first snow she is 9 months here You can just barely see Saro's butt. (they loved the snow!)
2nd photo is Pretty Saro on her birthday
3rd photo is Shiloh and Pretty Saro at 11 months just under the 1 year wire. 
They are 10 days apart on birthdays. 
Added one more of Shiloh's birthday


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Streeeeeetch









Being a brat...he's the youngest one in the field, but that doesn't stop him.









Hey, mom, you got something on your back.









Ear hair that would make a mountain goat proud.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the photos everybody!

Jumpit007, the contest ends at midningt on the 24th of this month. Oh, this is Jenny V. from UHB! Hey!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey everybody! Keep them coming. Only one more week!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't belive that there aren't any more good pictures of baby horses than this! The contest gets over on Wednesday everybody.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

AWESOME PHOTOES SARA!! They are so good! Cute foal!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> I can't belive that there aren't any more good pictures of baby horses than this! The contest gets over on Wednesday everybody.


I think its because it would be hard to beat sara's photos. They are beautiful


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> Mz.Packman said:
> 
> 
> > I can't belive that there aren't any more good pictures of baby horses than this! The contest gets over on Wednesday everybody.
> ...



I could take more of Andrew but he's a yearling in 3 days.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Arabian Princess, the age thing is not a problem, but you've got 4 pics in. Yes, you've all got great pics in. I'm going to just post all of the winners on Thursday. Good luck everybody!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ I would have replaced different pictures to the ones that are there.
:? 

But hey whatever makes you sleep at night :lol:


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Arabian Princess,
That's fine! If you have some pics that you think would do better, just post them in a seperate post and I'll put them in place of the old ones. Or, if you only want to replace one or two of them, you can edit the old post. Just let me know. I can handle it! :mrgreen: 
Here, I'll explain the way I do this. Periodically throughout the contest, I go through and save each person's picture as (for instance) " Sara - 1" for the first pic of Sara's, and so on. When it comes time to judge, I go through and write down the winner's numbers, upload them, and post results! If you want to replace any of your pics, let me know and I'll save them in the old one's place. Just as long as they are in before midnight on Wednesday, you're good to go!
If anyone needs anything, tell me! TTFN
Jen
P.S. I sleep like a log. :shock:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

here's Cruz!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, thanks, I love photography and I love my baby...he's really my dream horse 

I'll have to take some more this weekend hopefully; just got a new lens and he finally finished shedding out his orange baby-mange.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You judge tonight right?


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes maam! I'll officially end the contest here in a little while, and results will come out either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

*+CONTEST CLOSED!+*


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

where are the results?


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

They were posted on Thursday in a seperate post entitled "Baby Horse photocontest ~ RESULTS!"


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

all the foalies are sooooooooo cute! please post Darby's story sometime


----------

